# Share the good side of boarding!



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

Many of the threads on here are dedicated to the bad experiences at stables. Barn drama, crazy BO's, overbearing trainers, psycho horse people, thieves. Many of us have good reason to get mad and need a place to vent or get advise. 
But if your like me you probably enjoy your barn. Even view it as a second home. Often its a great place to find a like minded community. A place to relax and focus of your horse. Ever had a barn owners or other horse people that go out of their way to help you? Had fun camp outs and trail rides? Or just found a place that you feel comfortable? I want to hear some of those stories. 

I was away from the barn for a few days. When I came back my BO says "I say your flat and took in your tire. They fixed it up and I put it back on". I didn't even know I had a flat on my trailer but my BO took it in for no charge. He is the nicest man. I'm so glad I board there. He holds Kali for the farrier and picks her feet if i'm away for a few day, or months in one case. None of that is in my contract he is just a nice person that doesn't mind my forgetfulness and inability to reach the blanket racks. 

So lets hear some of the good side of boarding!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You don't have to line up someone to feed & clean while you are gone!


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

You get to sleep in when you want to and not have to worry about feeding horses
Not have to worry about taking care of the property, grade the arena, weeds...etc
You have some one to watch your horses while you are at work, just in case they get into trouble
Not having to worry much about lifting heavy hay or getting a lot of feed.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My trainer lived on site. I knew the horses were always checked on a couple of times in the night, but if I had ANYTHING I needed to talk about in regards to training, but also as a friend, she was there.

The people. I hate witchy yards, but my last yard was full of lovely, horse crazy people who I enjoyed spending not only my horse time with, but my free time too!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Since horse ownership started for me in February, I've boarded at 3 places(pathetic, I know.)
I'm in no way a picky boarder, I just expect my horses to be cared for the way anyone else would(consistent feeding times, actually being fed daily, stalls mucked)

I'm now on barn number 3 and I've found a winner. It's expensive, but well worth every penny. The facilities are amazing and the owner is a great man. He doesn't mind being contacted if there is a problem(something I had problems with in the past)
The trainer at this barn is just an angel, as well. She's in her early 20's but has a lot of experience and common sense. Not only do BO and trainer help me with ANY problem or concern I have encountered, they seem more than happy to help me out- as with other barns I felt I was being a nuisance if I had a quick question. 
I always apologize for bugging them with something like turn-out questions, delivery questions for shavings and feed, etc. Though they never seem to act annoyed. 

I've only been there a month, and am doing self-care so I know my horses are being taken care of the way I want them to, but I'm definitely satisfied. 

Our barn hosts clinics all the time, we have yard/tack sales. barn trail rides, and I'm told that around the holidays BO invites boarders into his fancy, to die for, home for get-togethers. It seems like a "barn family" which I love, and you would be surprised because generally only smaller-scaled facilities are like that. This barn definitely feels like home and I'm loving it. 
We also grow our own hay so consistency is never an issue, which I* love*!!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My BO is typically awesome(she's a little tempermental with people, but allways amazing with the horses), she feeds hay, grain, supplements, holds my horses for the farrier when I cant get there, doctors them if they have injuries and I cant be there for evey treatment, will even trailer to the vet and hold them for the vet if for some reason I cant do it myself. I can leave for weeks, and be sure my horses are well cared for and happy.

There is also no stealing, and the farm has only select boarders, so its quiet and friendly.

I still want to have them at home, but this is a pretty good solution in the mean time.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

GAH! I'm sure there are good sides for boarders. Not very many for the facility  LOL


----------



## geeber (Sep 21, 2013)

My BO is so nice. She lets me come out & muck stalls in the mornings for the exercise. I also help her out if she needs it w/ any particular horse. She also answers ALL of my endless questions on horse care. I dont think I could find a better place for my boy.


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

I love that it gives me the convince of living in the city where I currently go to school and having my horses close by. I left home after high school to go to college and they're the only big part of home I could bring with me so that's why I love boarding!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I boarded at a place for years, saw it go through 3 different BO's. The first was okay, was the owner's daughter (in her 20's - 30's), the place was run well, set feeding times, all horses fed, set mucking times etc., I don't remember a whole lot about her, then the second person was AMAZING. It was a woman and her partner, if I remember correctly when they started out they weren't married. She was very sweet, older lady, had a couple horses of her own, took the time to get to know each person and horse individually, did walk arounds constantly, including overnight. Her knowing each horse (there were over 100 at the facility) so well, saved my friend's gelding. She knew he never laid down in the middle of the day, and one afternoon, all he was doing was laying in the sun, no rolling or thrashing or anything, but she knew he didn't lie down, so she called owner. Ended up being rushed to emergency colic surgery where they took out quite a bit of intestine, as he had a tumor that had grown around part of his intestine, and cut off blood supply. I know many places that would just say "oh he's just sunbathing I guess, even if he never lies down, he's fine", but she knew that something was off. If I ever felt like my horse was "off", I knew I could tell Moe, and she'd check on him an extra couple of times, and if she saw anything at all, she'd call. I was never worried about my horse's care, and if they were looked after and loved, cause I knew that Moe was around. Third person, complete opposite, horrible stories. Moe ended up leaving with her husband because they decided to get their own ranch property in the neighboring town. We were all so bummed that she was leaving that we threw them a goodbye party. I still think about her, and wonder how she's doing. I've been to quite a few places, and most are okay, only a couple have been truly horrible, and then there wa this place with Moe that was the most amazing place ever.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

my barn manager is a gruff older man that likes to make others see him as that, but deep down he is a big ol sweetheart, lol.

i helped put some square bales up in the barn loft, so asked how much he would sell one to me for - i have pet chinchillas at home that eat hay. he said the bales cost him 4.50 but he would just give me one. 

Eddie had a gazillion burrs in his forelock one day. i was brushing them out best i could and barn manager came over with a better brush of his for me to use.

barn manager comes out to the arena to help me with my bf and his riding lessons. i have trouble with the whole 'mens hips/anatomy vs womens' and am continually trying to remind myself that bf won't sit a horse exactly the same way i do. barn manager gives much needed insight on this.

the other day, he said i could use his hoof conditioner on Eddie. the bottle was only about a quarter full and i said if i used it up i would buy him a new one. he said not to worry about it.

at my barn people bring bags of apples out and leave them for everybody to treat their horses with. myself included. 

my biggest like about boarding is that there are other people around, to ride with and just hang out with. we help each other when needed and there is definitely a relaxed and friendly attitude at my barn


----------



## RedAce (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm very new to the horse world, only about two or three years in. The barn where I board is a co-op for UCSB students, unlike me. I'm a high school student so I'm a community member.
I started out taking lessons from one of the boarders and soon everyone let me ride their horses and trusted me enough to let me to horse-sit for them.
I always asked the girls lots of questions and in a way, they're my horse-people family.
It's a co-op, so if I can't feed on a certain day someone's always willing to cover for me.
I'm only seventeen and I don't care much for drinking, but the UCSB students from the barn always hang out and grab some beers together. Everyone looks out for everyone else's horses and we ride each others horses, it's a lot of fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Although I have a dream to own a place of my own and keep a couple of horses there (including my first gelding), I do like quite a number of things about boarding. Apart from the convenient fact that there is always someone to look after your horse and you don't have to arrange a horse "nanny" when you're away, I really love that boarding facilities (good ones, I mean, of course) provide you with the opportunity to learn from different people with different experiences, get inspired and grow as a horse-person (especially if the facility provides lessons), get reduced vet costs in case there is someone to split the bill with (when there are several horses to get their teeth floated, for example), get to try out new tack if somebody happens to use tack that is unfamiliar to you and lets you to borrow it and also have company for trail rides. I've definitely learned a lot from the people I've boarded with, and also made some good friends, among whom are people who are really educated in specific training areas, saddle fitting, horse health, etc... I always have someone to call and get an advice from! Besides, my horse gets to live in a larger herd than just two or three horses I could afford on my own, and, as he is a very communicable and friendly guy, he most surely benefits from it.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I love the fact that I have friends to ride with. Or just to hang out with while I am there. I imagine if it were a drama barn it would be different but it is just a nice family friendly place and everyone is welcome to ride with everyone else. And there are trails on site and across the street. Unless I could have a house with trails and friends right next door to ride with, I think boarding is ideal. 
And I have learned so much from the other boarders as well. Since I have only had horses for 3 years, having friends willing and able to help me (as I have helped others who came after ...) is just a godsend.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I pay for full care field board. Last winter, despite being in a heavy winter blanket, my older mare started shivering in the cold wind on the coldest night of the year. Around midnight, the BO texted me that she saw Isabella shivering in the field and brought her into an empty stall for the night and assured me that she had stopped shivering and was warm and happy. I wasn't charged for the overnight stall board. She just couldn't stand to see a horse shiver like that.

I can't imagine many other places would do something like that.

(And I have upgraded to nighttime stall board for this winter)


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

My mares move with me to school and back, so we've been to quite a few barns. My favorite is my summer barn the last 2 summers. It was noticed when my mare choked there this last August. I got the call from the BO and when Igot there, another boarder had noticed, haltered her and brought her in. She stayed with me the several hours till the vet was out and left. Helped me prepare a stall for her. Helped hold her and massage her throat. A boarder I'd never even met before. I couldn't believe how much she was doing for us. She was there with me till about 10 PM.

The next day the BO sat outside during feeding to watch her eat, and brought her in when she choked again. Let me have a giant stall the rest of the month and never charged for it. I was so thankful- had someone not noticed it could have ended very differently. My barn was full of wonderful people and a fantastic BO. I hope I can move back next summer.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It's so nice to read all of these stories <3 I've been super lucky in that I haven't had any issues with board in anyplace that I've been.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Now that I've moved to another place, things are looking up for my horse and I. I like the peace and quiet. I like knowing that my horse will be fed, turned out, stall cleaned, blanketed, watered, etc. all with little to no effort on my part. It's wonderful. I can come and go as I please and just enjoy my horse. I've been on the other side and this is much better! Plus, I don't have to pay the property taxes, which are crazy high around here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

My horse lives like a prizewinning, million dollar horse. He has the care and resources 24/7 that I wouldn't know to give him. I get to learn how to care for him as a learning experience, not by making mistakes. Most of all, he has a lot of horses around him. I wouldn't want to keep a social animal like that alone in my yard. I think he likes watching the hustle and bustle, too. Oh, and the trails and multiple arenas at my stable are way cool. Not to mention the tons of intimate hand grazing nooks. It is just a real horsie paradise there. I also love hanging around and asking if i can help out, because i always learn something.


----------



## z28gal (Sep 17, 2013)

Love my boarding barn! The BO is AWESOME - knowledgeable, responsible and caring. My horse split her hoof stomping flies and she let me use/borrow her hoof packing gear and put her up in stall for a week at no charge. Her husband is a farrier, so feet emergencies are taken care of quickly too. Plus, there's a vet there pretty much everyday. It's nice knowing my horse will be looked after when I go out of town, and I love having other people around to talk about horsey problems or just life in general!


----------

